# Bearded dragon with head facing down



## martindw (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I have come home to find my bearded dragon with his *head facing down and running around with his belly to the floor*. He shed last week there is no unshed skin left, he eats and goes to the toilet and he is alert.

My setup is a 4 foot wooden viv, arcadia uvb tube only 4 months old, temp is between 72 at night and 84 day time (as suggested by the shop). Food, crickets, locusts, veg all duted with pro-rep calci dust (recently changed to this).

Any ideas?


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

what is your basking temp?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you get some photos of him? Is there anything in the cage that he could have fallen from?


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

cant really say without pics , although i cant see a fall doing that ? unless its from a silly height ? whats its age and basking temps , how long have u had it ? could anything have fallen on him ?


----------



## martindw (Sep 2, 2009)

HadesDragons said:


> Can you get some photos of him? Is there anything in the cage that he could have fallen from?


Nothing of any great height


----------



## martindw (Sep 2, 2009)

stevenw said:


> cant really say without pics , although i cant see a fall doing that ? unless its from a silly height ? whats its age and basking temps , how long have u had it ? could anything have fallen on him ?


3 months, basking about 84, had him for a month, nothing can fall on him


----------



## tots66 (Jan 6, 2010)

Basking temp should be above 105f for a baby


----------



## reptiles4982 (Oct 3, 2009)

115 basking temp


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

cold end of viv should be arond 82% to 86% and basking spot 105% to 115% try upping your temps if nothing has changed within 24 hours i would go and see a vet ,i would get a vet check anyway just to be on the safe side and put my mind at rest


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with what everyone has said up your temps and keep and eye on him if he reminds the same or worsens then a trip to the vets is needed


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

temps need to be higher on basking spot , are u using suppliments with his food ?


----------



## martindw (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I use pro-rep and coat all food with it. I'll up the basking area, he seemed better this morning, i'll check him when home, i think i might have been a bit of unshed skin, when i bathed him, it came off very easily and he moved the rest off. Thank you for all your help and will keep you all posted, i've joined a reptile social network, and his pics are on there, as I don't know how to put a picture on here (i'm a builder, and not really that computer literate). The social network site is www.mylizards.com or .co.uk

Thank you all, you've been a massive help!:2thumb:


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Yes I use pro-rep and coat all food with it.


Is that a calcium powder on it's own or a multivit? Calcium powder can be used on every feed but a multivit should not be used in excess maybe once/twice a week as it can cause overdoses.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Pro rep is just a calcium carbonate dust. Check on the tub. If it is then you really need to use a multivitamin / mineral supplement which contains D3, such as Nutrobal, twice a week as well.


----------



## trevorb (Sep 24, 2009)

stevenw said:


> cant really say without pics , although i cant see a fall doing that ? unless its from a silly height ? whats its age and basking temps , how long have u had it ? could anything have fallen on him ?


 how much are you feeding him you can over feed as thay always seem to want food


----------



## martindw (Sep 2, 2009)

jools said:


> I think Pro rep is just a calcium carbonate dust. Check on the tub. If it is then you really need to use a multivitamin / mineral supplement which contains D3, such as Nutrobal, twice a week as well.


 
Here is a picture


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Martin that really isn't a normal position for a beardie. It looks like he has injured his neck to me - but the only person who can properly tell is a reptile vet. It is my strong recommendation that you get him seen by a vet as soon as you can. I hope he will be ok.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Have to agree he needs to see a vet as soon as possible. As said he has either injured himself or it's a neuroligical problem.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

As above, he needs to see a vet. It could be something "simple" like an ear problem which is affecting his balance, or it could be something a lot more serious like a neck or head injury.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i agree with hades... the poor lil fella definitely needs a rep specialist vet x


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

yup he really needs a vet but be careful while moving him.


----------



## Bakerton (Dec 26, 2009)

Hope he gets better soon x


----------



## reptiles4982 (Oct 3, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

How is the little one?


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

:censor: vets mate ....good luck keep us posted


----------



## xxpalmerxx (Feb 10, 2010)

good luck


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

hows he doing ?


----------



## jonno7271 (Jan 21, 2010)

i agree defo needs to see a vet mate, let us know how he is as soon as you know whats wrong bud, john.


----------



## shaz and phil (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi any news on the little fella.


----------

